# Last of the Jaguars



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote.."The RAF was in shock yesterday after its entire fleet of Jaguar strike jets was abruptly withdrawn to save cash"
They will stop flying at the end of this week..!
Going to Coningsby Friday and hope to get last pix.......sigh
This pic taken last year.....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are a man's man aircraft. Is there a reason that their landing gear appears to be so robust? They have landing gear like carrier aircraft. I've always wondered that.

Say it isn't true. What a beautiful strike aircraft the SEPECAT. With overwing sidewinders and all.


----------



## Glider (Apr 27, 2007)

The undercarrige was designed for rough surfaces and there was a version designed for Carrier use that didn't make production.
At Farnborough they often used to demonstrate this by taking off from the grass next to the runway for their display. On one occaision the Viggen topped this by taking off downwind (but on the runway).

They are a great aircraft and its true, but to be fair they are old and maintanence must be a major problem. I believe India still make them in small numbers as they haven't found a better strike aircraft that fits their needs.

I will look and see if I have some photo's showing the landing gear.


----------



## Glider (Apr 27, 2007)

Best I can find showing her lifting her skirts


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2007)

heres a clip:
Aviation Video: SEPECAT Jaguar - United Kingdom - Air Force


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

v2 said:


> heres a clip:
> Aviation Video: SEPECAT Jaguar - United Kingdom - Air Force




I went to the sight, V2, and had no idea what I was supposed to do to view the video for the Jag.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2007)

what a shame!

Lovely aircraft!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2007)

ARE THEY FOR SALE?!?!?!?


----------



## Glider (Apr 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ARE THEY FOR SALE?!?!?!?



Don't know about the Jaguars, but in yesterdays paper it was reported that someone had bought a Sea Harrier and put it in his garden, so nothing would suprise me.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lordy. I would love to have that dolt as my neighbor.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2007)

As long as he doesn't try a vertical take-off from his garden...

Shame to see the Jaguars go but something has to go with all the cost saving being done at the moment.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ARE THEY FOR SALE?!?!?!?



I'm working on it.....at least a cockpit section!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bye.......sniff sniff


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

What is not to like about that airplane. Stout, two wheel rear bogies for God's sake, a repectable loadout, beautiful lines...


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 29, 2007)

They just look mean...
When I took this pic last year,they had just cut the grass and I was covered in grass cuttings and kerosine fumes........aaaah bliss !


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've just found out that all the airframes are going to RAF Cosford for instructional purposes and none are going to private collections, museums or the scrapman.......we shall see.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2007)

What a shame - I've always liked that aircraft. Seeing it go out to pasture makes me feel old!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> They just look mean...
> When I took this pic last year,they had just cut the grass and I was covered in grass cuttings and kerosine fumes........aaaah bliss !



That's the best ass I've seen all month. Beauty.


----------



## Glider (Apr 30, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> What a shame - I've always liked that aircraft. Seeing it go out to pasture makes me feel old!



Trust me. When you have seen a plane you have worked on in a museum, every ship you have served on scrapped, every hot plane taken out of service, then and only then, do you really feal old.


----------

